# I was thinking



## redsmas (May 4, 2010)

I was thinking that maybe we could do a signature of the month contest.


----------



## redsmas (May 12, 2010)

I though that it could liven the forum a bit


----------



## xMekux (May 12, 2010)

Uhm.... would be cool =P
I just started doing these things but i pretty good =)


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 12, 2010)

I'd be okay with it, I may even enter a few.


----------



## redsmas (May 12, 2010)

xMekux said:
			
		

> Uhm.... would be cool =P
> I just started doing these things but i pretty good =)



Not to sound big headed, but me 2


----------



## xMekux (May 12, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> xMekux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD I just read and view too much tutorial 0.o
Some learned myself with Photoshop Cs5 =3


----------



## The Pi (May 12, 2010)

do it, why not?


----------



## luke_c (May 12, 2010)

People need to stop thinking slapping a render and a C4D on a picture is 'good'
This is one of the reasons this isn't going to work very well.


----------

